# Bent over rows



## wabbitt (Mar 3, 2015)

What grip do you use?  If I think of it as an upside down press, I'd say I want to go wide.  What happens though is I usually go narrower than I do on bench.  Mainly so I don't fall on my face.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't stick to one specific grip or width. Each has their benefit and have their place.
Last night I alternated between close grip underhand and close grip overhand.


----------



## mickems (Mar 3, 2015)

I use just slightly wider than shoulder so I can pull back far and pinch my back muscles.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 3, 2015)

mickems said:


> I use just slightly wider than shoulder so I can pull back far and pinch my back muscles.



I'd say that's about what I do.  I need a wider pull down bar for my lat machine.  We have a home gym, so I'm limited to what I have.  I feel like if I tried to go wider on the bent overs, I would literally end up face down on the mat.


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 3, 2015)

mickems said:


> I use just slightly wider than shoulder so I can pull back far and pinch my back muscles.



This is how I do them, but I will change grip on occasion.


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 3, 2015)

mickems said:


> I use just slightly wider than shoulder so I can pull back far and pinch my back muscles.


That's typically what I do. And always overhand grip to keep my bis safe.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 3, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I don't stick to one specific grip or width. Each has their benefit and have their place.
> Last night I alternated between close grip underhand and close grip overhand.



I do this also..............................


----------



## automatondan (Mar 3, 2015)

Ya, I like to change my grips up to keep the movement slightly different over time. I also have come to learn that the closer to the mid-line of the body, the more mass you can add to the muscle, but the wider the grip, the bigger "V" taper you will create. The wider grip will put the focus more on the pulling the Lats out, but also help the concentration (at the squeeze) of the rhomboids and lower/mid traps. 

Im in the same boat as you, I train at home and am somewhat limited, so I have to get creative... I've been thinking of how to change up bar-thickness.....


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 3, 2015)

automatonDan said:


> I've been thinking of how to change up bar-thickness.....



Fat-gripz

10char


----------



## automatondan (Mar 3, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Fat-gripz
> 
> 10char



ya thanks ron, I saw these online... Have you tried them yet?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 3, 2015)

automatonDan said:


> ya thanks ron, I saw these online... Have you tried them yet?



I was thinking of trying wrapping the bar in a hand towel....


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 3, 2015)

automatonDan said:


> ya thanks ron, I saw these online... Have you tried them yet?



Yes I have.
I tell you what, they definitely get your forearms working.

Hand towel could work, these are nice though because they're solid. You can grip the hell out of them and they're not going to deform. A towel might be hard to get consistency with the wrap and bar feel.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 3, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Yes I have.
> I tell you what, they definitely get your forearms working.
> 
> Hand towel could work, these are nice though because they're solid. You can grip the hell out of them and they're not going to deform. A towel might be hard to get consistency with the wrap and bar feel.



Cool man, thanks I will look into getting a set.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 3, 2015)

automatonDan said:


> Cool man, thanks I will look into getting a set.



I edited my original post but decided it might be better to add this as a reply.


Now, here's my thoughts on fat-grips; they're near useless.
Here's why I say that. You're doing BOR's or presses, whatever the movement might be.
Your target muscles for these compound movements is not forearms.

You don't want your forearms to be the limiting factor in a good workout.
What I mean by that is, if you're sacrificing 100lbs of working weight to keep that bar in your hands, you're not training the target muscles effectively.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 3, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Yes I have.
> I tell you what, they definitely get your forearms working.
> 
> Hand towel could work, these are nice though because they're solid. You can grip the hell out of them and they're not going to deform. A towel might be hard to get consistency with the wrap and bar feel.
> ...



That makes a lot of sense, thanks ron. I didn't know they primarily worked your forearms and you are totally right, that would become the weak-point in the lift and not the muscle you are actually trying to work. Thanks again.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 3, 2015)

Most grips you use will contract the lats, so all are good in an alternating routine.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 4, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I edited my original post but decided it might be better to add this as a reply.
> 
> 
> Now, here's my thoughts on fat-grips; they're near useless.
> ...


That's exactly my thought on straps.  You hear people saying don't use them, because they'll weaken your grip.  If you quit when your grip gives out, you are cheating the target muscle.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 4, 2015)

I do them different every once in a while, im a fan of muscle confusion, but underhand is my favorite, I go a little wider than shoulder width apart, it just feels confortable to me,  but I dont think it hurts to go really wide or  do it in a way that feels ackward as long as you do it safely, when I mix shit up I can feel muscles that have never been worked before getting a good workout.  It might look stupid but nothing wrong with mixing it up or getting creative imo


----------



## deadlift666 (Mar 4, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I edited my original post but decided it might be better to add this as a reply.
> 
> 
> Now, here's my thoughts on fat-grips; they're near useless.
> ...


I have some. I use them on occasion for hammer curls and reverse curls.


----------



## snake (Mar 4, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> That's exactly my thought on straps.  You hear people saying don't use them, because they'll weaken your grip.  If you quit when your grip gives out, you are cheating the target muscle.



Iron1 is on the mark. A chain is only as strong as its weakest link. Take out the weak link. I use straps on my lower cable rows but not DL. Trust me, you will pull more with your back and less with your Bi's if you use wraps.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 4, 2015)

Hell, I've used straps for pull ups.  Once I can't do anymore, I will strap up and squeeze out more reps.  I never use them on every set.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2015)

POB grips his ankles when he dose bent overs :32 (16):


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 4, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> POB grips his ankles when he dose bent overs :32 (16):



I just recently gripped ankles....but they weren't mine


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 4, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I just recently gripped ankles....but they weren't mine



Damn, I need to interrupt my workout to take a cold shower.


----------

